# 574 loader question



## krob64 (Oct 9, 2011)

Will a loader that fit a 504 fit a 574 without modification?


----------



## krob64 (Oct 9, 2011)

I am trying to find a used loader to fit the 574. Not sure how it mounts. Does it have to go to the rear axles or can it mount to side frame. Does anyone know where I could find a diagram that shows the proper loader mounting. I think that would help in my search for a loader. Hopefully I could find an international loader and things would be more apparent, but not sure on some of these older loaders. Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There is more than one way to mount a loader to a 574. Our Bush Hog 4000 loader had a bracket that bolted to the frame right over the front axle (there are 4 holes there) and the back clamped around the rear axle. Another way is to bolt to that spot over the front axle and then to the bosses on each side of the clutch housing. That makes for an easier install and would probably be less in the way. Whatever you buy, just be sure its not too big for the 574. We pounded the crap out of ours over the years of having a loader on it because the loader was (as we found out later) a commercial unit and was too heavy for that tractor.

Here's one guy on the boards here that has a Woods loader on his International 2500B (industrial version of the 574).

http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/they-said-could-not-done-but-i-did-anyway-16200/

Here's another loader on a 2500A that mounts like ours did to the back axle.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/international-2500-a-14614/


----------

